# Tank Split



## BigdaddypIrahna (Jan 2, 2011)

I purchased today a 120 gall all looked fine exept top centre bracket is missing and the tank is ever so slightly bowing filled up , no leaks but I'm shitting myself in case it goes, or is this common on bigger tanks ? Opinnions needed I'm stating to cycle it so I ideally don't want to drain it again


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

IMO u needed to put a center brace on it before u filled it up....no tank is safe with out it unless the glass is really thick....i see no other options but to drain it and soon...unless someone else can


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

If the tank was built without a centre brace and thicker glass then it should be fine, but if it is supposed to be braced then personally I wouldnt trust it


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

FEEFA said:


> If the tank was built without a centre brace and thicker glass then it should be fine, but if it is supposed to be braced then personally I wouldnt trust it


again with the mind reading


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## BigdaddypIrahna (Jan 2, 2011)

It's a jewel rio so the plastic rim round the top of the tank has a plastic top and bottom brace top one was missing? But the plastic edging isvstill all around the top will this stabilize it


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Was there a central cross brace or just an exterior trim?

Personally I would not use any glass tank with a noticable bow.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Measure it at a end, then measure across the center. I have a 125gal with center brace removed, & it bowed bad when filled(scared me)up. I run this tank 3-4" down from full, n no bow! Last few inches can make a big difference. Gatf,& bass are jumpers so works out perfect. You can have a piece of glass cut & silicone it in with a furniture clamp to pull it together & hold it. Or cut a piece of plexy, pull it together & use little screws when its sitting in the grooves.


----------



## BigdaddypIrahna (Jan 2, 2011)

It was a top brace in the middle of the front and back , but it's part of the plastic trim not glass attracted to the tank

Thanks burner wen I measured it it was 1 millimetre out it the centre if that it may just be me ? What do u think?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Quality tanks have plastic trim sitting on glass across the center. Need pics?


----------



## BigdaddypIrahna (Jan 2, 2011)

I can't add pic I'm on iPad I'm running it 4 inches from full ,so I'll keep my fingers crossed and I'll have to keep checking it until I can make a brace, any ideas on making one ?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

1mm is nothing. How did you even notice it? I wouldn't even be worried about 1cm on a 5' tank.


----------



## BigdaddypIrahna (Jan 2, 2011)

I think worrying makes u panic and notice more , or over react, it's just a lot of water if it floods that's all. Thanks all for helping me so far


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

If its only 1mm bow thats not overly serious but adding a brace would be fine if you want to be safe.


----------



## BigdaddypIrahna (Jan 2, 2011)

How much wer u expecting? Iv never seen a serious bow how Much can they go before they split


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

It wont cost you much to pick up some glass and silicon a center brace, if you want something to panic about don't worry about that center brace.... but wonder what's going to happen when a earth quake happens lol.... That's the only thing that scares the crap outta me.... Man made, in house tsunami!!!!


----------



## BigdaddypIrahna (Jan 2, 2011)

Hah I'm in London England we escape all that , but were stuck with shitty weather lol


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm curious was it 1mm when the tanks low or was that a full tank measurement?


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

I bought a used 6 foot 135 gallon with thick glass and no crossbrace. Filled it after I bought it, and it bowed over 1/2 " in the middle. Scared the f*ck out of me. I made a brace out of 1/8" steel from Menards. Cut it 2"longer, and crimped each end 1". I wipe the rust off it with every water change. Maybe stainless would be better.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

BigdaddypIrahna said:


> How much wer u expecting? Iv never seen a serious bow how Much can they go before they split


 I was expecting something like half a centimeter or more. Most people wouldn't even notice 1mm though unless the tank is supposed to be a bowfront no bow is good. It wouldnt be hard to silicone a glass brace in to strengthen it. Another option like already said is to just drop the tank water level down a few inches as there is alot mroe pressure on the top seams which is why taller tanks need thicker glass


----------



## PhantastickFish (Dec 29, 2006)

its your floor dude. do what you want. just hope your home to save the Ps


----------



## BigdaddypIrahna (Jan 2, 2011)

BRUNER247 said:


> I'm curious was it 1mm when the tanks low or was that a full tank measurement?


It was at full but like u said I dropped it four inches and it disappeared still a tad worried but it should be fine fans all for your help


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Hell I run all my tanks couple inches low. Improved oxygen, & your fish won't be hitting their heads while top feeding.which I think makes fish shy at top feeding. My fish know they won't hit their faces & hit top water food hard.


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

it's there for a reason put one on


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

Id Def put a brace on why take the chance, an hours worth of work is better then ur tank busting.


----------

